# Kompaktkühlung (H110) Pumpendrehzahl regeln oder auf maximal stehenlassen ?



## IRadio (17. Mai 2013)

*Kompaktkühlung (H110) Pumpendrehzahl regeln oder auf maximal stehenlassen ?*

Hallo, die Frage habe ich im Thema eigentlich komplett formuliert. Gekühlt wird ein 3930K, der bei der Anwendung zeitweise bis 10 Min unter Vollgas steht. Die Frage bezieht sich nicht aufs Temperatur(regel)verhalten, sondern auf die möglichst lange Lebensdauer der Pumpe.
Danke!


----------



## jerico80 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kompaktkühlung (H110) Pumpendrehzahl regeln oder auf maximal stehenlassen ?*

Die Pumpe sollte generell immer auf höchste laufen, so wie es der Hersteller angibt. Zu starkes drosseln bzw. generelles drosseln kann zu nebengeräuschen führen.


----------



## unthinkable (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kompaktkühlung (H110) Pumpendrehzahl regeln oder auf maximal stehenlassen ?*

Also ich hab die Pumpe von meiner H80 seit 2 Jahren auf voller Drehzahl.
Wie lange die nun genau länger hält wenn mal die Drehzahl drosselt kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen.

Mfg


----------



## Bandicoot (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kompaktkühlung (H110) Pumpendrehzahl regeln oder auf maximal stehenlassen ?*

Hab auch noch eine H50 am laufen seit Aug. 2009, jetzt im Arbeits PC, Pumpe immer volle Drehzahl. Nichts zu hören, ein super Teil! Danke dafür  
Am Anfang war ich auch skeptisch weil das ganze erst aufkam mit den kompakt Wakü's, wie lange wirds wohl halten? Unbegründet sag ich heute.


----------



## IRadio (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kompaktkühlung (H110) Pumpendrehzahl regeln oder auf maximal stehenlassen ?*



jerico80 schrieb:


> Die Pumpe sollte generell immer auf höchste laufen, so wie es der Hersteller angibt. Zu starkes drosseln bzw. generelles drosseln kann zu nebengeräuschen führen.


Das genügt mir schon, danke euch allen.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (17. Mai 2013)

Die pumpen kann man doch garnicht steuern die haben doch nur eine feste drehhahl soweit ich weiß


----------



## Abductee (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kompaktkühlung (H110) Pumpendrehzahl regeln oder auf maximal stehenlassen ?*

Über eine andere Spannung kann man die Pumpe zum Drosseln zwingen.
Wie aber schon erwähnt ist das vom Hersteller gar nicht so vorgesehen.
Gab aber genug Spezialisten die haben die Pumpe dann auf 5V gedrosselt und sich über die nicht vorhandene Leistung und komische Pumpengeräusche gewundert.
Bis auf die Cooler Master Eisberg sind alle KompaktWaküs am Markt mit 100% Pumpenleistung zu betreiben.
Wenn das Pumpengeräusch zu laut ist, entweder reklamieren oder einsehen das die Dinger mist sind und auf eine leise Luftkühlung zurückrüsten.


----------



## Toffelwurst (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kompaktkühlung (H110) Pumpendrehzahl regeln oder auf maximal stehenlassen ?*

Corsair gibt doch sowieso 5 Jahre Garantie auf seine Hydro Serie und nach 5 Jahren kann man sich mal einen neuen Kühler kaufen, sollte dann die Pumpe defekt sein.


----------



## Abductee (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kompaktkühlung (H110) Pumpendrehzahl regeln oder auf maximal stehenlassen ?*

Das Drosseln ändert aber nur wenig am Pumpengeräusch und die Kühlleistung bricht brachial ein.
Die kleinen Pumpen können bei der Förderung über nichts anderes als die Drehzahl punkten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kompaktkühlung (H110) Pumpendrehzahl regeln oder auf maximal stehenlassen ?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

